# Store bought sauces/marinades



## normanaj (May 3, 2021)

Other than a basic bbq sauce recipe and a brine/marinade recipe I don't make much in the way of homemade sauces/marinades.

I'm a big fan of the Melindas products,a lot of variety under one roof so to speak but you don't generally find a wide variety of their products in stores around here,though on occasion TJMaxx will be loaded and its one of those being at the right place at the right time kind of deals .

Depending on the grocery store there can be an overwhelming amount of sauces and such and it can become difficult to weed out what's worth trying and what's not.What is everyone's go to sauces and marinades?


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2021)

Amazon is great for shopping sauces and marinades. With free shipping on prime its not too bad. 
Jim


----------



## normanaj (May 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Amazon is great for shopping sauces and marinades. With free shipping on prime its not too bad.



The last time I had one of those Prime free trials I loaded up on my Melindas stock.


----------



## sandyut (May 3, 2021)

I like shopping at Big Pappa Smokers (BPS).  If you sign up for their emails they have free shipping call the time.
I really like their rubs too.

These are my main go tos for sauce and rub.   Several I want to try - but I have to use some of what I have first.

BPS Sweet Money is a rib fav here.
BPS Desert Gold on chicken
Meat Church - Holy Cow that all i have been using on briskets.  SO GOOD.
Lanes SPF57  is a nice spicy one for anything.
Plowboys Yardbird Rub on pork butts.

Blues Hog original and Tennessee red on ribs all day long
Sweet Sauce o mine is a goto for ever thang
Killer Hogs BBQ sauce


----------



## normanaj (May 3, 2021)

sandyut
 I will definitely check out BPS!


Just gave their site a quick look.Wow do they sell lot of stuff.Thanks for giving me a starting point otherwise I could spend hours reading about each...and I still probably will!


----------



## BigW. (May 3, 2021)

I found Jeff's BBQ sauce at a sporting goods store here and it is very good.  Was not in stock yesterday when I went back.  I'm also enjoying  sauce/rubs from Killer Hogs & Kosmos.


----------



## sandyut (May 3, 2021)

BigW. said:


> I found Jeff's BBQ sauce at a sporting goods store here and it is very good.


missed that one - I made Jeffs for a long time and its very good.  But i like buying bottles and mixing it up with variety.


----------



## phoenix921 (Jun 20, 2021)

Whats everybody think about meat church seasonings? I thought about trying the holy voodoo and honey hog on some baby backs.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 26, 2021)

phoenix921 said:


> Whats everybody think about meat church seasonings?


missed this...WOA.  Holy Cow is my go to for all briskets.  I just love it!!!  havent tried others yet, but if Holy Cow is an indicator I have a feeling the others dont suck either.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

We keep Sweet Baby Ray's and Bull's Eye on hand but everything else is scratch made...JJ


----------

